# sram compatible all Shimano wheels?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I thought I read they're not compatible with all. True?
I know lockring is different.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

There is only one incompatible combination that I know about: A SRAM cassette will not fit on the Shimano WH-7801-SL wheel. Shimano made this wheel with a freehub body spline configuration that will only accept 10 speed Shimano cassettes.

Now, this isn't much of an issue unless you are one of the few people that bought this wheel. The cycling public wasn't very receptive to this, so the next year Shimano went back to the standard spline configuration that accepts any 9- and 10-speed Shimano and SRAM cassette.

By example, I have the updated version of those wheels, the WH-7850-SL, and I use it with SRAM Red. It's a great combination.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

I think SRAM cassette won't fit on Shimano 10-speed specific freehub body (the one with raised/taller splines). The other Shimano 8/9/10 speed freehub body should be fine.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

But, even with those wheels, you can just use a Shimano cassette like Ultegra for instance, and it will work perfectly with your SRAM setup.


----------

